
Ask HN: How have you been tangibly affected by the loss of Net Neutrality? - lr4444lr
Here on the two year anniversary of the repeal of Net Neutrality in the United States, I&#x27;m curious how people&#x27;s day to day computing or larger work opportunities have been affected by the change in the law.
======
mehhh
The lack of enforcement of net neutrality and its subsequent demise have
enabled telecom companies to throttle streaming music & video while extorting
smaller providers for internet peering.

The large players (Netflix in particular) have ongoing settlement free peering
with Comcast, Verizon, etc that was mediated and enabled by the FCC's prior
Net Neutrality policy, hence why they were silent about its demise. Peering
and throttling have created a competitive moat that benefits Netflix, Google,
Amazon, etc at the expense of every other player.

Carriers including Verizon still block unobfuscated VoIP:
[https://www.onsip.com/voip-news/onsip-news/in-depth-
verizon-...](https://www.onsip.com/voip-news/onsip-news/in-depth-verizon-
blocks-sip-traffic-using-alg)

